# Gliptone have gone bust!



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

Stock up on Liquid Leather whilst you can  genuinely a bit gutted, they were great products.

I always used to use their Scuffmaster kits for leather dye, as the colour was matched perfectly to the car and I didn't have to faff around with pigments. Does anyone know another brand that match? Need to renovate my black leather MK1 seats.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

How can this be  They did a great match to my denim Bloooooo leather . What a shame, I would have thought it a safe ongoing line of business.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep read it somewhere a couple of months ago so stocked up on eBay


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm also gutted as they matched my Aniseed Yellow fine nappa leather perfectly (which was a concern being a light colour).

Their Liquid Leather and Scuffmaster products took my seats from being ingrained with dirt, scuffs and scratches and looking knackered to looking like new again in an easy couple of hours of light cleaning, filling some damage, dyeing and resealing. It didn't cost me a fortune and I had full control of the process, unlike trusting someone else and paying for the privilege.

I am a bit confused now as their website is still up and their Facebook page, so I hope they have had a change of heart about closing, or found somebody else to continue the business. Either way I will use them again and am happy to give them a positive recommendation.


----------



## olivarrr (Feb 1, 2012)

Panic over - their website says they've been bought out, so I e-mailed them and they're restocking and should have the online shop back up soon. Wooo!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

olivarrr said:


> Panic over - their website says they've been bought out, so I e-mailed them and they're restocking and should have the online shop back up soon. Wooo!


Good to hear 8)


----------

